# Liquid Fog Scent FX, anyone try it?



## DerGrundel (Jul 1, 2010)

I was just at my local costume shop and they had a product by "Forum Novelties, Inc" called Liquid Fog Scent FX. It's some perfume or somesuch that you pour into your fog machine to make it smell either like a "creepy crypt" or a "moldy morgue"

I'm guessing this doesn't mean they're going to smell like dead bodies, but I wanted to know if anyone has tried--or even heard of--this stuff and can let me know if this stuff will contribute to a spooky, scary atmosphere or if it'll just make my graveyard smell like pumpkin cookies


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I haven't tried any of the fog scents that are on the market; I'm a bit reluctant to put anything in the tank that might clog the heater.


----------



## Arris138 (Apr 24, 2010)

I was just wondering about that versus a scent pack or donut as well. My main concern is if the smell sticks to clothes and therefore visitors that go through the haunt. Has anyone that's used the fog scent noticed it lingering in clothes?


----------



## chud (May 23, 2010)

i used some last year, it didnt stay in the clothing that i remember.but it did give the wife a headache..so she said.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Of course there's sinister scents at minionsweb, which I think you just add a little and your fine. I don't that little would damage anything. It's an additive


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

There is a very wide variety of absolutely awesome smells like carnival and crap. They (minionsweb.com) have what you need. I would search this product in the forums if you're not sure.


----------



## DerGrundel (Jul 1, 2010)

This stuff comes in liquid form in packets smaller than your regular ketchup packet, so I think there's little risk of a few ounces of this mixed in a gallon of fog machine liquid causing any harm to the machine. Thanks Dark Carver, I looked up Sinister Scents and have read many great things about their ability to add to atmosphere


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

As for the Sinister Scents additives, I talked both to Chris from Froggy's Fog and one of the Sinister Scents guys and they havent heard of anyone having a problem with the fog scents messing with any brand of fogger. And a nice thing about the Froggy's is it's so odorless that all they'll smell is the additive, not the fog itself.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't used it yet but got a nice demonstration from froggys fog at mwhc.
They have some great scents and i am thinking of trying it out this year. Think i will try out the haunted house scent.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool idea. Add in as many senses as you can!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Eyesore over at Halloween Forum posted a recipe guide for making your own scents. Good stuff and opens the door to experimentation while even saving a couple bucks off the commercial fog scents (and I hear these work and smell better).

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/92014-homemade-fog-scents.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you know you need to be careful, everyone will be breathing this.

without proper testing you are tacking a big risk.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And if I may add another caveat to what Jeff says, using something in your fogger that is not designed for a fogger could void any warranty and possibly ruin your machine.

A couple other folks in this thread have noted the possibility of an adverse reaction on the part of someone exposed to the scent (like headache), so bear that in mind as well. The supplier of the oils on one of the sites listed by Eyegore noted that the oils are like medicines and need to be used with caution, another thing to keep in mind.

Having said that, another possibility for adding scent to your haunt is to use the scented oils in the way they were meant to be used, as in, put them in a diffuser and place them in strategic locations. That way you don't risk messing up your fogger with a homemade material that is not well documented or recommended for use in a fogger.

I think that was my 5 cents


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually was reading around and did some research myself before posting. One of the key things (which eyegore points out) is to use the fragrance oils (which is NOT really an oil but a water based product - which in theory should make them chemically safe in water based foggers). 

Also putting them on a hot plate and releasing the vapors is not really that much different than mixing it with the juice. If the vapor is going to have a reaction its gonna do it either way. 

And lastly, unless you buy into all that homeopath nonsense, NONE of those scents are anything I would consider medicine. If it were any sort of "real" medicine they'd need some sort of FDA approval to sell it as such.

However, chemically speaking and to play devil's advocate, its possible that mixing the scent with the fog juice then heating it could cause some sort of bonding reaction creating a new compound that could be toxic. But one could argue that the same risk exists with the commercial scents.

Either way certain scents (regardless if real or synthetic) can and does cause reactions such as headaches in some people. Hell this damn Midsummer Night air freshener card from Yankee Candle I have in my van gave me headaches the first couple of days and thats a commercial product.

Go figure...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Terror, I have the same problem with Yankee Candle - I have to hold my breath when I walk by it at the local mall

Yes, Eyegore was very good about reminding people to use fragrance oils rather than essential oils. I took a look at the sites for which he provided links and could not find any MSDS (material safety data sheet) for any of the products sold, so not easy to determine if there would be chemical or toxicity issues associated with a homemade mix.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yup, familiar with MSDS (wrote software for offshore companies ages ago which managed MSDS docs). If memory serves only chemicals and materials which are potentially hazardous have MSDS (it's been a while though). Interpret that however ya want but with a grain of salt. Definitely warrants a little more research.

I really want to add scents to the yard this year and have three different ones in mind from that list: witches brew (for the cauldron area), gothic (for the temple/hollow area), and swamp (for the swamp cemetery). Kinda sitting on the fence still. Either way need to pick up a couple gallons of swamp juice. Been so damn busy I missed the group buy.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have used Sinister scents Fog scents the last two seasons. This year I found out Froggy's Fog mad their own scents. I just ordered two ounces(1 swamp, 1 charred corpse) I will probably only use less than half ounce in each machine (1ounce/gallon) It must be potent stuff. $12.99 each I will give review on odor when they arrive.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

What do these smell like, exactly?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I can only say what the Froggys swamp smells like. It is an odd scent. To begin with it just smells kind of weird like a swamp I suppose, more like a little mildew and some other scent I couldn't figure out. But being in it for about 30 seconds and to be honest it smelled like a musty old cologne, one that some guy wears and as he walks by you want to hold your breath. 

My wife came to the same conclusion of the old cologne scent but only after I suggested it to her. So if you don't suggest what it smells like, it just smells kind of creepy and musty. 

Thats the best way I can describe it. 

I just got it yesterday though so I haven't had enough time to play with it to see if I change my mind on the scent but that was my first impression. I do like how the fog looks and hangs in the air though.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I got some Rain Forest scented juice from Froggy's. It's mostly an earth smell, accomplished largely by patchouli from what I can tell. I'm not crazy about patchouli, but it's not overwhelming and it certainly lends to the atmosphere better than the usual fog smell.

Incidentally the Froggy's juice is amazing. It looked like it came through a fog chiller, fresh out of the machine. Wow.


----------

